# Jobs in IT for a British Expat



## Jae-So (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey guys I have been in and out of South Africa over the last few months visiting family (have a quite a bit of fam here) and have decided that I would like to settle. Anyone here have any advice or think they can help me find a job over here? I graduated last year with a BSc (hons) degree in Computing from the University of west England and would love to find a job in I.T./ Telecomms/ Banking. I have an interest in the business side of I.T. but would be happy to go into a technical role if need be. Anyone know the best places for non-South Africans or Brits in particular to apply?

Also can you advise me on the best way to go about getting a permit, I am guessing I will need a job offer first.

Any other advice in terms of moving here? Especially from my fellow Brits.

Would welcome any advice given guys, thanks for the help


----------



## Jae-So (Aug 23, 2011)

BTW I am male, African and 24 in case that helps, also my surname is also in Zulu (originally born in Zimbabwe moved to the UK when I was a kid). Just thought that background info may help


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Jae-So said:


> BTW I am male, African and 24 in case that helps, also my surname is also in Zulu (originally born in Zimbabwe moved to the UK when I was a kid). Just thought that background info may help


Hi Jae-So

You would need a work permit to work in SA.

Have a look at the following website for jobs, not sure what area of IT you are interested in.

CareerWeb - First with IT, Engineering & Financial Jobs .: Home Page :.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Working in SA: work permits - SouthAfrica.info


----------



## Jae-So (Aug 23, 2011)

thanks, yeh I know I need a permit but I was told I need a job offer in order to get a permit, I was just wondering if anyone here works in I.T. and might be able to help find me a role, I have tried job sites with no success so far


----------



## nineathena (Aug 24, 2011)

Jae-So said:


> thanks, yeh I know I need a permit but I was told I need a job offer in order to get a permit, I was just wondering if anyone here works in I.T. and might be able to help find me a role, I have tried job sites with no success so far


Howzit Jea-So

Where have you previously worked? Dunno if I missed a post, but where in SA are you going to settle?

Do you have DB skills (or at least some general knowledge on it?), in what languages can you program? 

Are you entry level, or more senior? Esp if you're entry level our company is actually hiring new recruits. Saw this post by accident.


----------



## Jae-So (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi I'm looking to settle in Johannesburg but I'm willing to settle elsewhere for the right role, In terms of DB skills I did a bit of SQL in university and I did quite a lot of Java Programming. In terms of previous roles, I have had some experience as an I.T. administrator but that's about it in the field of I.T.

I haven't programmed in 18 months however, in the last year of my degree and after university I have focussed more on how I.T. relates to business etc. I'm not against going into a technical role but I just wanted to be honest about my areas of expertise.


----------



## nineathena (Aug 24, 2011)

Jae-So said:


> Hi I'm looking to settle in Johannesburg but I'm willing to settle elsewhere for the right role, In terms of DB skills I did a bit of SQL in university and I did quite a lot of Java Programming. In terms of previous roles, I have had some experience as an I.T. administrator but that's about it in the field of I.T.
> 
> I haven't programmed in 18 months however, in the last year of my degree and after university I have focussed more on how I.T. relates to business etc. I'm not against going into a technical role but I just wanted to be honest about my areas of expertise.


Jae-So, I'll see if I can send you a private message. I'd be more than happy to forward your CV to my bosses here in SA, you never know.


----------



## Jae-So (Aug 23, 2011)

nineathena said:


> Jae-So, I'll see if I can send you a private message. I'd be more than happy to forward your CV to my bosses here in SA, you never know.


Thank you I really appreciate that, if I'm not mistaken you need 5 posts here in order to send a PM so let me see if I can send one


----------



## Jae-So (Aug 23, 2011)

nineathena, can't PM you says you aren't allowed them yet, need to get to 5 posts I guess


----------



## signol (May 18, 2011)

I'm kind of looking at the same thing, in a while - I'll be eligeable for a spouse permit in a year, thanks to my SA wife. We're thinking about moving there for a bit, and I too would be looking at a job in IT.
One website I've found is IT Jobs : Java : C Sharp : Business Analyst : Software Architect : Insource ICT - an agent specialising in IT, mainly around the Johannesburg area.
Do you have family in SA? A relative permit might be a better way of immigrating...
Good luck!
signol


----------



## Jae-So (Aug 23, 2011)

thanks mate I will have to look into that


----------

